# What weed did President _______ Smoke?



## profterpen (Mar 12, 2014)

Match a weed with Presidents throughout history. I'll start. 

Barack Obama = Trainwreck x LSD 



They call me Bunny


----------



## JohnnySocko (Mar 13, 2014)

Bro, regardless...I'd venture if those jackwaggons in the capital got high we might get some shit done....
...and yeah that includes both the libertards and republitards and the those nazi ass teabaggers


----------



## profterpen (Mar 13, 2014)

JohnnySocko said:


> Bro, regardless...I'd venture if those jackwaggons in the capital got high we might get some shit done....
> ...and yeah that includes both the libertards and republitards and the those nazi ass teabaggers


I agree! So what weed and Prez do you think goes best? (World Wide of all history) 

They call me Bunny


----------



## Bugeye (Mar 13, 2014)

Obamacare = Blue Dream X Trainwreck
Reagan = Jilly Bean X AK47
Clinton = Bubba Kush X Chunky Skunk
GW Bush = Afghan Skunk X Violator Kush


Not quite presidential:
Sarah Palin = Matanuska Thunderfuck X Cheese


----------



## profterpen (Mar 14, 2014)

Vladimir Putin ~ KGB

They call me Bunny


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 24, 2014)

Obamacare.


----------



## SmokenToke1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Don't know about weed, but I saw a gas-mask bong at Smokewire and I bet Reagan was smoking crack while selling chemical weapons to Saddam Hussein... "Just say no!" (to uptight war pigs, heh)

I could see Jimmy Carter as a smoker of that old-time, mellow weed - definitely not the monsters of today. But that classic stuff, the kind that just grew around, that you could pick and smoke a pure joint out of and get a little high. Anyone see that Louis CK bit?


----------



## Mello136 (Apr 9, 2014)

Abe Lincoln - Trainwreck
George Washington - Northern Lights
B.O - Some Reggie


----------

